# Solved: Change outdoor grill from propane to natural gas



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

Our outdoor grill has been on a propane tank. we now have a natural gas outlet available. Can we just remove the hose from the propane tank and attach it to the natural gas outlet or must something be changed?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

You cannot just connect it to the natural gas line. The orfice at each burner has to be changed as the pressure of the natural gas is different than the propane. The bad side of this conversion is if you forget to turn off your grill, you will need CPR when you get the gas bill.


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

LouCopits said:


> Our outdoor grill has been on a propane tank. we now have a natural gas outlet available. Can we just remove the hose from the propane tank and attach it to the natural gas outlet or must something be changed?


Natural gas has less BTU per cubic foot than propane, it takes more of it to do the same job. That means that with an appliance like this(or a water heater, stove, furnace....) the jets will have to be bigger to supply more gas. Check with the grill mfg to see if they offer a conversion kit, most better quality mfgs do. The local propane supplier may help you. They would rather sell you gas, but most sell appliances and parts also. The kit would look similar to this one.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SP100A2664S253516148P


----------



## LouCopits (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for 2 excellent replies!


----------

